# CAO Flavours Moontrance Robusto Cigar Review - I love this cigar!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I really like this smoke. Some complain about the sweet tip but I'm ok with it (huge sweet tooth). I think the best thing about the moontrace is th...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Moontrance Robusto Cigar Review - I love this cigar!


----------

